# filling bottles



## acesover (Jan 28, 2008)

how much space should i leave in the bottle for corking?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you have a bottle filler? Most fillers you fill right to the top of the bottle with the filler touching the bottom because they are spring or gravity fed and once you pull them out they leave a perfect head space.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 29, 2008)

A good rule to use ace is two fingers width between the wine and the bottom of the cork.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2008)

Those little filling wands are great....Perfect head space every time and they are so cheap.... 



<TABLE id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1 ="Catalog"><T><T><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=default width="2%" ="table">
<DIV align=center>4875 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>




</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Bottle Filler Fast Flow, 1/2


</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$4.99</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$4.99</TD></TR></T></T></T></T></TABLE>
<TABLE id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1 ="Catalog"><T><T><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=default width="2%" ="table">
<DIV align=center>4861 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>



</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Bottle Filler Fast Flow, 3/8 inch


</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$2.99</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$2.99</TD></TR></T></T></T></T></TABLE>
<TABLE id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1 ="Catalog"><T><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=default width="2%" ="table">
<DIV align=center>4866 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>



</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Spring Bottle Filler 3/8"


</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$2.99</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$2.99</TD></TR></T></T></T></TABLE>

We have used both the spring loaded one and the gravity one and preferred the gravity flow...Some times the spring sticks.... 


Look under bottling in the Fine Vine Wines catalog.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## acesover (Jan 29, 2008)

yes were using a spring loaded bottle filler. and the instructions dont mention this? and had no unopen bottles to comare. now just have to print the lables. thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2008)

I use the sping loaded as this came with my starting kit and it does stick every once and a great while while you are tapping it to get the perfect fill, not very often but it does happen.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 30, 2008)

Ace, I use the "Wade" method. I eyeball two finger width space.


----------

